

My Nightly Routine - aviswanathan
http://adityaviswanathan.com/new/my-nightly-routine/

======
ortusdux
Oddly, the links in this article are missing colons.

~~~
aviswanathan
Just fixed it, thanks for the notice.

~~~
ortusdux
NP. How late do you sleep?

~~~
aviswanathan
Around 4am usually

